# New 780I boards



## colt1911

I read an article on Tom's hardware that Nvidia would be releasing the 780I series chipsets in Nov. Has anyone else heard any rumors about these new chipsets?


----------



## Geoff

I've heard of the 7 series motherboards, but don't know too much about them yet.


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is suppose to be a 780i DS5 picture


----------



## mep916

Obviously not in November.


----------



## colt1911

I wished , I 've been thinking about trying a Gigabyte board . Lately I've read alot of good reviews especially on the P35.


----------



## chupacabra

probably on january but that's just my guess, it might even take longer than that but who knows


----------



## ThatGuy16

Get this, i am 

That is if you were thinking about dishing out that kind of money for a 780i... 

but i expect it to be a few more months before release


----------



## colt1911

I found this Asus


----------



## mep916

There are many prototypes. My guess is early '08. The latest being April.


----------



## colt1911

ThatGuy16 said:


> Get this, i am
> 
> That is if you were thinking about dishing out that kind of money for a 780i...
> 
> but i expect it to be a few more months before release



Yeah that's a nice board but I'd have to give up SLI , which might not be a bad idea.


----------



## chupacabra

colt1911 said:


> but I'd have to give up SLI , which might not be a bad idea.



Wrong, what if nvidia were to surpass again ati? what would you do without SLI


----------



## colt1911

Right now it would really suck because I have ( 2 ) 8800gt on order.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Im choosing to go with that and Crossfire 3870's... but 2 8800GT's should be nice


----------



## colt1911

I just read an article as to where the 680I chipsets will not be supporting the 45nm quads as stated earlier due to conflict between Intel and Nvidia. I have the 680I board and was all set to upgrade to the Q9550 and 2 8800gt cards , but as of now I'm through with SLI and I'm also through with nvidia chipsets. If anyone can suggest a good overclocking P35 or X38 please let me know.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=495&model=1567&modelmenu=1

The best SLI platform-P5N32-E SLI Plus- Support Intel® next generation 45nm Multi-core CPU

http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=397&model=1459&modelmenu=1

P5N32-E SLI The gamer´s dream platform-P5N32-E SLI- Support Intel® next generation 45nm Multi-core CPU


----------



## colt1911

Thanks StrangleHold but have a look at this .  http://thisistech.org/2007/11/21/680i-chipset-will-only-support-dual-core-penryn-cpus/


----------



## mep916

colt1911 said:


> Thanks StrangleHold but have a look at this .  http://thisistech.org/2007/11/21/680i-chipset-will-only-support-dual-core-penryn-cpus/



That's interesting. Guess I'll need a new mobo to run the Q9450.


----------



## colt1911

Yeah , alot of people are really pi**ed at Nvidia right now. People that did their research on these boards were told that they would support the 45nm quads and now at the last minute there changing the story. I for one think that the 680I manufactures should step up and make this work.


----------



## Massios

From what I've heard the 780i is just a bios revision for 3 way SLI.
You're better off getting a 680i for less money when the 780i's come out.

Who knows though, the 7 series could be a surprise.


----------



## colt1911

Massios said:


> From what I've heard the 780i is just a bios revision for 3 way SLI.
> You're better off getting a 680i for less money when the 780i's come out.
> 
> Who knows though, the 7 series could be a surprise.



I already have a 680I board that's what I mad about because they will not be supporting the new Intel quads as we were told they would.


----------



## StrangleHold

colt1911 said:


> Thanks StrangleHold but have a look at this . http://thisistech.org/2007/11/21/680i-chipset-will-only-support-dual-core-penryn-cpus/


 
Guess thats right, the dual core is checked off but not the quad on the 680i

http://event.asus.com/mb/45nm/


----------



## colt1911

Just read in another forum that the 780I nor the 790I will not be supporting the 45nm Quads. The person that posted the thread says he spoke to a Asus rep in which it was confirmed.


----------



## mep916

colt1911 said:


> Just read in another forum that the 780I nor the 790I will not be supporting the 45nm Quads. The person that posted the thread says he spoke to a Asus rep in which it was confirmed.



Can you provide a link to the thread?


----------



## colt1911

mep916 said:


> Can you provide a link to the thread?



http://www.hardwarexl.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9602


----------



## mep916

I'd much rather have a 45nm quad core than an SLi'd system. It looks like I may have to choose one or the other, as opposed to having both - that sucks.  Thanks for the info, colt1911.


----------



## colt1911

NP, I looking at going to a P35 or X38 board. As of now I don't know if I'll run Nvidia or ATI. Probably run one good 8800gt , because I don't know alot about ATI.


----------



## mep916

Since 680i and the new nVidia chipset probably will not support a quad 45nm, nVidia should allow us to run SLi on an Intel chipset. That would be fair.


----------



## colt1911

That's what this is all about . Nvidia does not want to give Intel a license for SLI, which is stupid I think because look how many more cards nvidia would sell.


----------



## mep916

Yeah. They're being greedy. The want to keep SLI exclusive to their chipset and screw people like myself.


----------



## Geoff

mep916 said:


> Since 680i and the new nVidia chipset probably will not support a quad 45nm, nVidia should allow us to run SLi on an Intel chipset. That would be fair.


I believe on future Intel chipsets you will be able to use either one, although it's not confirmed.


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];824504 said:
			
		

> I believe on future Intel chipsets you will be able to use either one, although it's not confirmed.



Yeah, so do I. We'll wait and see...


----------



## spanky

Also the new Nvidia chipset won't even be PCI-e 2.0 either.


----------



## mep916

More good news...


----------



## Freestylingford

I wish I had never even built this old outdated computer now. Like a week ago. I step into the market because I am getting interested in this hobby and I get stomped on I also thought I would be able to go quad if needed. And I knew eventually I would go sli now I give up I am going to run this thing till I get all of the smoke out of it and then quit.


----------



## spanky

Freestylingford said:


> I wish I had never even built this old outdated computer now. Like a week ago. I step into the market because I am getting interested in this hobby and I get stomped on I also thought I would be able to go quad if needed. And I knew eventually I would go sli now I give up I am going to run this thing till I get all of the smoke out of it and then quit.



That is just how the desktop market is. You build a computer one day and a month down the road something new, faster, better comes out. The desktop market basically thrives off of gamers. We wouldn't need any of this new fancy stuff it wasn't for increase in demand from the gaming market.


----------



## JSpecGC8

I want to purchase a new board as well one that supports the 45nm CPUs, I also want to have the ability to OC easily and support SLi. 

I use my system mainly for gaming and with all the chatter out I am having a hard time figuring out which board to get.

The recent bomb from Nvidia about the 680 has alot of people in an uproar I guess I am luckly that I only got the 650 and was not thinking about the new CPUs from intel. 

I wish I could just change out my mobo without having to reinstall the OS and everything.


----------



## The_Beast

go on too xtreme systems, there is a lot of stuff about the new 780I's


----------



## JSpecGC8

Yea I have read alot up on the 780I but I am still leaning toward the intel chipset. 

I am so far behind and lost on the mobo issue that it will take me forever to find one that supports my current C2D and the new Yorkies (LOL) and still support all my old hardware and good for OC.

I might actually be SOL on this one, but I hope not. Where oh were are the good gaming mobos at??


----------



## vonfeldt7

the X38 mobos (maximus formula) are pretty awesome....my friend just got one, and I'm planning on it in January (however, they are expensive...)


----------



## tuxify

So let me get this straight (I read every post, but I would like to know the current standings).
The old 680i's support SLI, but will not support the upcoming 45nm Quads.
The new 780i's support Tri-Sli, but still will not support the upcoming 45nm Quads?
The x38's support Crossfire, but not Sli, and will support the 45nm Quads?

Do the x38's support single card nVidia? Or specifically only ATI cards?

*Edit* I was planning on getting the 680i, unless a more reasonable motherboard came out around the 45nm's, but now since they don't support the Q9450 (Which I was planning on getting), I'm leaning more towards the X38, which is only ~$30 more expensive...


----------



## spanky

Of course you can run an nvidia card on the x38 chipset.


----------



## tuxify

theresthatguy said:


> Of course you can run an nvidia card on the x38 chipset.



Just not in Sli?


----------



## colt1911

tuxify said:


> Just not in Sli?



Yeah that's right , you could even save alittle more money by going with the P35 board if you are only running one card and I hear they overclock very well.
I'm going with the Asus P5K Premium, Q9550 and a G92 8800GTS when they come out.


----------



## tuxify

colt1911 said:


> Yeah that's right , you could even save alittle more money by going with the P35 board if you are only running one card and I hear they overclock very well.



Ok, so of the boards out now, that are Intel chipset, (I would only be using 1x8800GT for a while) I have narrowed them down to this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219 - What ThatGuy16 suggested, looks pretty good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227 - A little better than what ThatGuy16 posted, not sure what the difference is.

*EDIT* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182 - The other one I was comparing it to was DDR3 only, so now theres just 3 in the running.

Keep in mind that this is my perspective future build, and I would like it upgradeable in the future:
CPU - Q9450 (When they come out - I plan on overclocking a lot)
Mobo - Depends on what you guys suggest
GPU - Single EVGA Superclocked 512MB 8800GT
RAM - 2 or 4 GB of Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
HDD - WD 320GB @ 7,200 RPM
Case - Antec 900.

So which Mobo would best suit my configuration?


----------



## colt1911

The P5K3 is a DDR3 memory board only. The DDR3 is very costly at the moment. I didn't think about the Maximus Formula it too is a good board.
Another board that is getting alot of good reviews on some of the forums is the Abit IP35 Pro.


----------



## tuxify

colt1911 said:


> The P5K3 is a DDR3 memory board only. The DDR3 is very costly at the moment. I didn't think about the Maximus Formula it too is a good board.



So the P5K3 only supports DDR3, not both DDR2 and 3? So I'll take that off the list. So which one is better considering my configuration, and knowing that I want a good overclock:
X38 P5E - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219
P35 P5K - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182
MAXIMUS FORMULA X38 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131227

Sorry for hijacking this thread...


----------



## colt1911

Everyone  tells me that the P35 is more stable.I've been on another forum and everything they say about the Abit IP35 pro is good. So I would read the reviews and then choose.


----------



## tuxify

colt1911 said:


> Everyone  tells me that the P35 is more stable.I've been on another forum and everything they say about the Abit IP35 pro is good. So I would read the reviews and then choose.



So your saying that P35>MAXIMUS FORMULA X38>X38? And that the Abit IP35 Pro would be better than an Asus one?

INTELCRAZY suggested this GIGABYTE X38 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128066


----------



## colt1911

I just came from the Asus forums and there is alot of people having problems with their boards right now . So I would either go with the Abit or if you want the X38 then go with the Gigabyte board. From what I 've read there is no much difference between P35 and X38 except for $$$$$$$.


----------



## tuxify

There isn't much of a difference even in the overclocking section?


----------



## colt1911

tuxify said:


> There isn't much of a difference even in the overclocking section?



Just the cost as far as I can see.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16813127030,N82E16813128066


----------



## ThatGuy16

The main difference is, the X38 board support PCIe 2.0, also only if you were to get ATI is it can do crossfire at x16/x16. But if your getting nvidia it doesn't matter. Also the X38 should support the new quads as well. For the price, a P35 board is tempting. Oh most P35's should support quads, even if it needs a bios update.

So basicly the X38 board are the "next gen" board..


----------



## tuxify

Yeah, I see the $100 price difference, but I also see that the X38 supports higher FSB, higher RAM frequencies, and dual graphics cards (which would be no use to me as I'm going nVidia). It seems like when overclocking, higher allowed FSB and RAM MHz would be helpful. 
Does anyone have experience with overclocking the X38, P35, MAXIMUS FORMULA, or the ABIT?


----------



## tuxify

ThatGuy16 said:


> The main difference is, the X38 board support PCIe 2.0, also only if you were to get ATI is it can do crossfire at x16/x16. But if your getting nvidia it doesn't matter. Also the X38 should support the new quads as well. For the price, a P35 board is tempting. Oh most P35's should support quads, even if it needs a bios update.
> 
> So basicly the X38 board are the "next gen" board..



Since I'm planning on the Q9450, would the X38 be more supportive of it?
Also, what in ATI is equivalent to 2 x 8800GT in Sli? I might be tempted to make the switch if it meant Crossfire in the future...


----------



## ThatGuy16

A single 8800GT beats the 3870. However Crossfire 3870's beat SLI 8800GT's. But the DS3L/DS3R are listed for full support for the full 45nm line. If you never plan to go dual cards, chances are im going to grab a DS3R.


----------



## tuxify

ThatGuy16 said:


> A single 8800GT beats the 3870. However Crossfire 3870's beat SLI 8800GT's. But the DS3L/DS3R are listed for full support for the full 45nm line. If you never plan to go dual cards, chances are im going to grab a DS3R.



So the difference between the DS3L and the DS3R is that the DS3L supports DDR3 RAM? Does the DS3R support overclocking as well? I don't really plan on going dual ATI, so I think that would be fine.

Problem with discussing a good 45nm mobo now, is that they might have newer and better mobos in January.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yep, im just going to wait untill january to see what money i have in my hand to decide what im going to get.

From what INTELCRZY to me, i think the major difference is that the DS3L doesn't support RAID? can't remember, but no major difference that im aware of, outside of its cheaper


----------



## tuxify

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yep, im just going to wait untill january to see what money i have in my hand to decide what im going to get.



That sounds like a really good plan for me too, seeing as how currently I can't get my computer sold...


----------



## daisymtc

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yep, im just going to wait untill january to see what money i have in my hand to decide what im going to get.
> 
> From what INTELCRZY to me, i think the major difference is that the DS3L doesn't support RAID? can't remember, but no major difference that im aware of, outside of its cheaper



Yup, if u want crossfire, you need DS3P


----------



## tuxify

daisymtc said:


> Yup, if u want crossfire, you need DS3P



Yeah, I'm thinking single 8800GT. The P35 looks pretty good right now (DS3R)


----------



## colt1911

Found some interesting reading today on a different forum about 680I.
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=53133


----------



## mep916

Unless I get good SLi drivers (or better performance from my RMA'd 680i board), I'm gonna run one Ultra and ditch the 680i for the X38 chipset. I'm through with nVidia shenanigans.


----------



## Freestylingford

Those guys are really into it hu? I guess I really don't have a major issue with it because I am very happy with the 680i and don't feel the need for the quad Crysis just needs a better gpu and every other game runs perfect and I love the way all the graphics look on these newer games. I flamed in another post but I have settled down since the initial shock of this whole 680i thing 4 days after I blindly bought it. But I also got the SE tr  model anyways and it doesn't support the quads anyway.


----------



## tuxify

So it's either:
45nm + Crossfire
45nm + Single nVidia
No 45nm + Sli
No 45nm +Single nVidia?

Poo!


----------

